# Mensaje Ayuda PIC 16f84A O Intel 8051 Seguidor De Linea



## azero (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola amigos!
Bueno soy neuvo en escribir en el foro, aunque me ha ayudado en el proyecto del seguidor de linea que estoy realizando. Os comento mis dudas y mi proyecto en si:

Parte sensores: He escogido los CNY70, y los tengo configurados y demas, todo perfecto, solo me falta montarlos y calibrarlos en la realidad.

Parte micro: Las salidas de los sensores debidamente ajustadas con un schmitt, las mando al micro...y aqui una duda. Pensaba usar un 16f84 por su sencillez, pero no lleva control PWM, cosa que si ocurre con el 16f84A..
Ademas, en mi universidad se usa mucho el Intel 8051, pero como hay tantos no se exactamnte cual de todos..
Cual eligo? Es realmente necesario un control PWM? Para que? Hay algun integrado que lo realice por si mismo?

Parte motor: Una vez tengo la salida del micro(no se si con PWM o no..), las mando a un puente en H (creo que me decantare por un integrado en el que venga hecho, estoy barajando el L293d o el L298, creo que la diferencia unicamente son los diodos y que el 98 saca hasta 1 Amperio de corriente..) y tras el puente H a los motores.
He leido algo de un L297 y un L298 juntos..alguien me sabe epxlicar en que consiste esta union, y si esto sustituye el PWM? Tengo un poco de caco ocn ese tema la verdad, nunca lo he estudiado..


Dudas:
1- Lo del PWM y el micro.
2- ¿Como puedo programar un micro, tengo que construir yo mismo el cable para conectar al PC?
3- L297 y L298.
Creo qeu basicamente es eso, ya ire comentando que tal y si tengo mas dudas las posteare tambien!

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Palvulito (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola, Estoy empezando a programar en c con pcw c compiler (ccs) y no se como organizar la memoria del 16F84, vi en un ejemplo que es para el 16F876 que se podia hacer de la siguiente forma
#org 0x1F00, 0x1FF{}, supongo que se puede hacer algo similar para el 16F84, espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 30, 2010)

en C no hay problema, simplemente declara las variables y el compilador hara el trabajo sucio de organizar la memoria.
En assembler si necesitas organizarla, y tener cuidado... pero por lo que veo no es tu caso.


----------



## Palvulito (Dic 30, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda y hay algo que no me ha quedado claro lo que es el WDT ¿siempre hay que habilitarlo? por lo que entiendo el WDT entra cuando falla el programa y lo vuelve a iniciar. Espero que me puedan volver a ayudar.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 30, 2010)

puedes desabilitarlo... y no pasa nada. Se dice WatchDogTimer... y si hace justo lo que dices... reinicia el microcontrolador.


----------



## Palvulito (Dic 30, 2010)

Denuevo gracias, si me se me ocurre otra duda la escribire.


----------

